# Probleme mit dem Wasser!!! Bitte um Hilfe!!!



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Mein letzter Beitrag ist ja schon etwas länger her. Ich bin ja nach wie vor ein absoluter Neuling in dem Bereich Teich. Daher noch mal ein paar dringende Fragen. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Also zunächst wird das Wasser momentan wieder unheimlich trüb. Es ist grünlich bis bräunlich und man kann nicht mehr zum Grund gucken (überall ca. 1 Meter). Das hatte ich vor ungefähr 5 Wochen als es so warm war schon einmal gehabt. Dann kam ja diese starke Regenzeit und das Wasser war wieder sowas von glasklar, dass man fast meinte da wäre gar kein Wasser drin. Jetzt wo es wieder wärmer und sonniger wird geht das wieder los.

Was kann ich dagegen machen? 

Aber das ist noch nicht das Schlimmste. Viel Wichtiger ist, dass ich außerdem seit dieser Zeit Probleme mit dem Nitrit- und Nitrat-Werten habe, die sehr hoch sind. Ich bin seit 6 Wochen jeden Freitag in einem Zoohandel bei mit in der Gegend, wo man kostenlos die Werte von einem Biologen überprüfen lassen kann (bin dort hin, weil ein Fisch, wie in einem anderen Thread beschrieben, erkrankt war und ihr hier schon auf zu hohe Nitrit-, Nitrat-Werte getippt habt). Ich habe alles gemacht, was er mir sagte. Z.B. jedes Mal wenn ich da war und die Werte immer noch nicht besser einen Teilwasserwechsel von bis zu 20% (mit Brunnenwasser, dass ebenfalls von dem Biologen getestet wurde und okay war), inzwischen schon 2x mal Bakterienkulturen gekauft. Es hat nichts geholfen. Der Wert ist jetzt wieder dramatisch hoch geworden. Der Nitrit-Wert lag am Anfang der Probleme bei ca. 2. Dann wurde es zunächst etwas besser (1,5) und wir hofften schon, dass die Sch... überstanden wäre. Pustekuchen, jetzt ist der Wert schon wieder bei 2 gewesen. Also wieder einen Teilwasserwechsel (also nun das 5. oder 6. Mal) gemacht und noch mal Bakterien nach Anleitung rein.

Es scheint nichts zu helfen. Freitag fahre ich wieder hin um die Werte überprüfen zu lassen. Aber ich weiß allmählich nicht mehr weiter. Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Der Teich hat übrigens ca. 12.000 Liter und es sind 19 sehr kleine Goldfische (zwischen ca. 10 cm +/- 5 cm) und zwei Shubunkins (auch in der Größe) drin. Alle Fische sind putzmunter und lebendig. Der Filter läuft selbstverständlich permanent (Dank einer Info von hier, als ich den Teich angelegt hatte) und ich mache so oft es geht den Wasserfall an um möglichst viel Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bekommen. Außerdem bekommen die Fische momentan relativ wenig zu fressen um nicht so viele Nährstoffe ins Wasser zu bringen. Der Biologe meinte, die würden momentan genug an Insekten zu fressen bekommen. Ich habe übrigens mal gehört, dass man die Pumpe für den Filter nicht auf dem Grund stehen haben soll, sondern möglichst in der Nähe der Wasseroberfläche. Ist das richtig? Das würde u. a. bewirken, dass die Fische an warmen Tagen in den tieferen Bereichen kühleres Wasser haben. ist das Richtig? Habt Ihr das auch so?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.

MFG

Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

ich fang mal unten an:
die Pumpe weg vom Grund hat vor allem den Sinn, dass du nicht unnötig Dreck aufwirbelst und in der Gegend rumpumpst. Dadurch erhöht sich auch die Lebenszeit der Pumpe.

Ansonsten hast Du schon so gut wie alle Tips bekommen, die Dir weiterhelfen könnten... nitrat und nitritwerte steigen vor allem durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische, aber auch durch dünger, der vielleicht versehentlich eingebracht wird... hast du in der Nähe, vielleicht sogar am Ufer Rindenmulch-Beete? die sind ein Garant für Düngereinbringung im Wasser...


Wie definierst du eigentlich "relativ wenig futter"? 
vielleicht liegt auch da das Problem? Versuch's mal eine Woche ohne Futter, ich würde auch meinen dass die Fische es unbeschadet überstehen...

Des weiteren: wie sieht es mit der Bepflanzung aus? Auch die können dir im Kampf gegen schlechte Wasserwerte helfen

aber, eigentlich nichts was du nicht schon gehört hast, leider :-(

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

hallo neuling,

das mir dem trüben wasser ist sekundär, würde ich die lösung kennen würde ich sie an meinem eigenen teich anwenden - denn gleiches symtom(trüb nicht grün) zeigt mein teich momentan auch und ich kann es auch nicht erklären obwohl ich schon ca. 6jahre teicherfahrung habe   

bedenklicher sind wie  du richtig erkannt hast deine nitritwerte ....... wie doogie bereits sagte - einen woche futter kpl. auf NULL 
...... problem ist daß bei den diesjährigen wetter und temp. verhältnissen ein filter einfach nur schwer auf touren kommt - leider zu kalt   

wenn möglich stelle doch mal bilder deines teiches, deines filters (innen) ein und nenne uns die umlaufmenge, die deine pumpe bringt ......... möglicherweise findet ein erfahrenes mitglied hier anhand der bilder irgendwo den knackpunkt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Zunächst vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Die von Jürgen habe ich erst jetzt gerade im Büro gelesen. Daher kann ich mit Bildern vom Filter vorerst nicht dienen. Habe aber gestern noch ein paar Bilder von den Pflanzen gemacht, weil angesprochen, um Euch zu fragen ob die ausreichend sind (diese folgen gleich).

Die Pumpe habe ich übrigens gestern abend noch hoch gehangen.

Die Farbe des Wassers ist in meiner Erinnerung tatsächlich brauner gewesen, als sie in natura war. Gestern abend habe ich gesehen, dass es nicht braun, sondern sehr grün war (sieht man auch sehr deutlich gelich auf den Bildern). Das habe ich aber mit so ner Lösung von Tetra Pond weider in den Griff bekommen. Das war so ein Zeug, dass die Schwebealgen bindet und verklummt. Gestern abend das Zeug also reingeschüttet und so gut es ging umgerührt und heute morgen konnte man wieder alles sehen.

Außerdem habe ich die gemessenen Wasserwerte mal mit genommen. Ich hatte mich bei den Nitrit-Werten allerdings vertan. Es waren nicht 2 und 1,5 sondern 0,2 und 0,15 mg/l (siehe nachfolgende Messwerte). Hmm, ich denke mal bei den empfohlenen Soll-Werten für nen Teich (werde die ganz unten auch noch mal angeben) würde doch vermutlich bei einem Wert von 2,0 mg/l kein Fisch mehr im Teich schwimmen, oder (höchstens mit dem Bauch nach oben   )?! Trotzdem sind die Werte ja viel zu hoch und für die Fische auch schon gefährlich, sagten die Biologen in dem Zoohandel.

Hier also nun erstmal die Werte:


*1. Messung am 29.04.06*

KH Karbonathärte (°dKH) = 6
pH Säuregehalt = 7,9
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) = 12
NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = 0
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = ~0,1
NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = ~10
PO4 Phosphat (mg/l) = 0


*2. Messung am 05.05.06*

KH Karbonathärte (°dKH) = 6
pH Säuregehalt = 7,9
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) = 11
NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = 0
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = ~0,2
NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = ~15
PO4 Phosphat (mg/l) = 0


*3. Messung am 12.05.06*

KH Karbonathärte (°dKH) = 8
pH Säuregehalt = 7,9
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) = 10
NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = 0
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = ~0,15
NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = ~15
PO4 Phosphat (mg/l) = 0


*4. Messung am 26.05.06*

KH Karbonathärte (°dKH) = 5
pH Säuregehalt = 7,8
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) = 12
NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = 0
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = ~0,2
NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = ~15
PO4 Phosphat (mg/l) = 0



*lt. JBL Soll-Wert für Teiche:*

KH Karbonathärte (°dKH) = 5 - 12
pH Säuregehalt = 7,0 - 8,0
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) = 8 - 20
NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = < 0,1
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = < 0,05
NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = 0 - 10
PO4 Phosphat (mg/l) = < 0,1

Gleich stelle ich mal noch ein paar Bilder ein.

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hier nun einige Bilder von den Pflanzen mit der Frage, ob diese ausreichend sind. Eine richtige Uferbepflanzung ist, wie in einem anderen Thread beschrieben, etwas schwer, da es sich bei meinem Teich um ein in die Erde gelassenens Becken handelt. Die Wände gehen im gesamten Teich steil ca. 1,20 Meter tief. Ich habe in dem anderen Thread noch einige gute Tips von Maurizio bekommen (z.B. Pflanztaschen), die ich umsetzen kann, wenn die Mauer des Teichs fertig bearbeitet ist. Diese ragt nämlich ca. 80 cm aus dem Boden und man sieht dieser ihr Alter schon an. Daher kommen diese Woche 9 Tonnen Bruchsteine, die rings um das Becken gestapelt werden (ähnlich wie bei dem Wasserfall). An diesen kann man dann gut mit Schnüren Pflanztaschen verstecken. Außerdem kann in den Zwischenräumen der Steine (lt. dem Gartenlandschaftsbauer von dem wir die Steine bekommen) auch noch sehr schön Pflanzen integrieren.

Naja, man kann es sich aus der Beschreibung heraus vielleicht schwer vorstellen. Ich mache ein paar Bilder, wenn das dann fertig ist.

Nun aber erstmal die Bilder der vorhandenen Pflanzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

... das hier.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Und aus dem hier...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

... wurde das.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Die Seerosen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

... sind inzwischen auch gewachsen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Und ich habe noch mal neue dazugeholt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Diese 4 Pflanzkästen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

... habe ich inzwischen auch unterbringen können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Dann habe ich noch einige Schwimmpflanzen drin. Diese hier ist die Große. Und von dieser Sorte habe ich noch ca. 10 Ableger im Teich rumschwimmen. Manche sind aber noch am Boden. Weiß auch nicht warum...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hier sieht man noch mal den Wasserfall und ca. ein Viertel des Teichs. Außerdem ist gut zu sehen wie grün das Wasser geworden war. Das hat sich ja zum Glück inzwischen erledigt. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Werte endlich besser werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

@Jürgen

Von innen habe ich zwar kein Foto des Filters, aber von außen, wenn das schon weiterhilft. Dank Maurizio weiß ich ja nun auch, dass es sich dabei um ein "Greenmachine von Hozelock"-Filter handelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hi Neuling

Jetzt habe ich aber auch mal eine Frage.  

Sind das schwimmfähige Pflanzenkörbe auf den ersten Bildern ? Es sieht auf jeden Fall so aus.
Habe ich noch nie gesehen.   Die wären für mich auch nicht schlecht, da ich genau wie Du keinerlei Flachwasserzonen habe.  

Und das Wasser sieht doch gut aus.

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Frank.

Ja, das sind schwimmende Pflanzkörbe. Die gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Durchmessern (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Bei mir in der Gegend bekommt man die sehr gut. Gekauft habe ich meine bei Holzum (www.holzum.de). Da waren die am günstigsten. Die gibt es aber auch bei Mega-Pet (teurer) und Zajac (da weiß ich den Preis nicht).

Die sind wirklich sehr praktisch und in keinem anderen Gefäß wachsen meine Pflanzen so schnell und prächtig wie in den Dingern. 

Das Wasser sieht aber auch nur auf den Fotos noch gut aus, wo die Pflanzen alle noch klein sind. Diese Fotos sind aber schon im Februar entstanden. Da ging es noch. Aber ich konnte jetzt zuletzt keine 50cm tief ins Wasser sehen. Jetzt geht es aber ja zum Glück auch wieder.

Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

hallo neuling,

also alles halb so wild - deine nitritwerte sind zwar leicht erhöht aber da kann man gut mit leben bis sich die biologie im filter mit der wärme voll eingependelt hat.

was die trübung betrifft sind das schwebealgen - bei neuen teichanlagen volkommen normal.
von mittelchen reinschütten würde ich mal absehen - wenn der teich funktioniert sollten die von selbst verschwinden - die zeugen in der regel von nährstoffüberschuss - helfen tut eine UV lampe.

wenn mich mein auge nicht getäuscht hat hast du in deinen pflanzenkübeln unter den steinchen erde - falls - ist dies vermutlich die ursache des nährstoffüberschusses


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jürgen.

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Hmm, also muß ich mir wegen der Werte nicht so einen Kopf machen? Der Biologe war es, der mich so verunsichert hat.

In den Pflanzkübeln ist nur die Erde, die an den Wurzelballen der Pflanzen war. Keine zusätzliche. Das was Du gesehen hast sind die umgedrehten Plastikgefäße in den die Pflanzen beim Kauf drin sind. Die habe ich dann ebenfalls mit den Steinen überschüttet, damit man die nicht so sieht. Das Ganze tat ich deshalb, damit die Kübel nicht zu schwer werden mit zu vielen Steinen, da ich die ja an den Wänden nur aufhängen kann.

Ich hatte die Fische übrigens in letzter Zeit nur jeden 2. Tag gefüttert und dann die Hälfte der normalen Ration (weil danach gefragt wurde). Und dieses Futter hatten die natürlich Ratz-Fatz aufgefuttert.

Ich habe dann jetzt (durch den Tip von gestern) den 3. Tag nicht mehr gefüttert. Die Goldfische kommen immer direkt an die Oberfläche, wenn ich zum Teich gehe. Die scheinen schon ziemlich hungrig zu sein. 

Freue mich auf weitere Zuschriften.


Noch eine Frage an Frank.

Was hast Du denn sonst noch für Pflanzen in Deinem Teich?

Wie lange hat es gedauert bis die Pflanzen am Rand Deines Teiches so groß geworden sind?

Danke für Antworten.

Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2006)

Hi Fabian

Ich habe die Pflanzen alle auf Steinen stehen. Meine flachste Stelle im Teich sind ca. 70 cm.
Insgesamt habe ich den Teich jetzt 7 Jahre. Besetzt ist er mit __ Blutweiderich, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Lilien ohne Ende, großer __ Rohrkolben und zwei Seerosen die ich in 30 Liter Körben in ca.120cm habe.

Gestern habe ich __ Tausendblatt eingesetzt ( mit Netzt zum Schutz vor den Kois    )
Empfehlen kann ich den Blutweiderich. Blüt wunderschön in rosa und zieht bei mir dutzende von Wildbienen an. ( vorsicht, der wird ca. 100 cm hoch )

Grüße aus Monheim

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Frank.

Na, da hab ich ja noch ein bißchen Zeit um auch so eine Fülle an Pflanzen zu züchten. Hab meinen Teich ja gerade mal seit Anfang des Jahres. Ein echter Neuling halt    . 

Ich danke Dir jedenfalls für die Tips. Werde mich da auf jeden Fall auch noch schlau machen.

*Nochmal eine Frage an alle!*

was haltet Ihr für meinen Teich von folgenden Artikeln:

http://www.terrarienshop.de/koishop...=2878&osCsid=11440c6a4483b3d15e8eeea3605b3766

oder reicht dies:

http://www.terrarienshop.de/koishop...=2876&osCsid=11440c6a4483b3d15e8eeea3605b3766

Außerdem wurde mir dieser Filter empfohlen:

http://www.terrarienshop.de/koishop...=2919&osCsid=11440c6a4483b3d15e8eeea3605b3766

Des Weiteren soll ich noch eine Belüftung mit 4 Ausgängen in meinem Teich einbauen. 2 Ausgänge davon in den Teich und 2 in den Filter.

Alles in Hinsicht auf die Tatsache in den Teich Koi reinzusetzen.

Was meint Ihr? Vor allem was die UVC-Dinger betrifft. Für die muß ich mich nämlich bis morgen entscheiden    .

Ich freue mich auf Antwort (die ich dringend brauche).

Vielen Dank und Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2006)

hallo fabian,

was uvc betrifft rechnet man ca. 2w je 1000l wasser - ob man sie überhaupt benötigt ?????????? ich habe meine so gut wie nie in gebrauch!

..... insgesamt hilft sie NUR gegen SCHWEBEALGEN - gegen sonst nix (wer dir anderes erzählt weiß es selbst nicht besser oder möchte verkaufen :razz: )

was den filter betrifft, solltest du handwerklich geschickt sein findest du hier einige bauaneitungen mit besserem und billigerem.

insgesamt ist filter so ein mächziges thema daß man sich viel zeit für die richtige entscheidung nehmen sollte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jürgen.

Deiner Rechnung nach würde mir also das 30W-Gerät ja reichen.

Helfen diese UVC-Dinger also doch nur gegen die Schwebealgen? Weil auf der Seite ja u.a. steht:



> "Herkömmliche UVC-Lampen erreichen nicht die Leistung des TL-Brenners!"



...und:


> "Außerdem werden durch den Einsatz eines UVC Gerätes Krankheitserreger, z. B. Bakterien, __ Parasiten und andere Krankheitskeime reduziert."



Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass die Algen auch Einfluss auf die Wasserwerte haben. Also, dass die Werte besser würden, wenn die Algen nicht mehr da sind. 

Stimmt das?

Und da steht ja noch, dass die Geräte Bakterien, Parasiten und andere Krankheitskeime reduzieren. 

Ist das also nicht richtig?

Danke schon mal für Antwort.

Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

hallo neuling,



> Und da steht ja noch, dass die Geräte Bakterien, __ Parasiten und andere Krankheitskeime reduzieren.


nein das ist nicht richtig - um dies zu erreichen müßte ihre leistung um ein zig faches höher liegen !!!





> Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass die Algen auch Einfluss auf die Wasserwerte haben. Also, dass die Werte besser würden, wenn die Algen nicht mehr da sind.



ebenfalls total falsch - helfen tun die algen wenn sie da sind - weil sie dann nährstoffe aus dem wasser entziehen - über fotosynthese O² produzieren und somit dem wasser helfen sich selbst zu regulieren.

werden sie getötet z.b. über UV bilden sie tote biomasse, welche dem wasser wenn sie nicht ordentlich rauisgefiltert und entsorgt wird ,erneut nährstoffe zuführt.
algen sind in maßen gut fürs wasser und für die fische - nur der mensch mag sie nicht weil er klares wasser will  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

eingentlich ist es andersrum als es Dir erzählt worden ist: wenn die Wasserwerte schlecht sind kommen Algen und bereinigen das ganze wieder

Denn Algen brauchen ja die Nährstoffe, die im Wasser zu viel sind um zu überleben...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich die UVC-Lampe erstmal nicht verwenden. Ich hätte die mir auch garnicht erst geholt, aber meine Schwiegereltern haben das Gerät jetzt einfach bestellt. Nunja, was soll ich sagen... sie wollen es auch bezahlen. Dann nehme ich es auch. Nem geschenkten Gaul...

Aber ich werde sie wie gesagt erstmal nicht nutzen, bis sich alles wieder eingespielt hat.

Eine dringende Frage habe ich aber wieder!

Ich war heute mal wieder bei Zajac um die Wasserwerte prüfen zu lassen. Der Nitritwert ist weiter gestiegen. Vermutlich wegen des Scheiß-Algenzeugs was wir benutzt haben. Dabei haben wir es nur gut gemeint    Der Biologe meinte jedenfalls, dass das abgestorbene Material jetzt dem Filter arg zusetzt. Mist!!!  

Der Nitrit-Wert liegt jetzt schon bei 0,5. Er meinte ich soll Kochsalz auflösen und in den Teich kippen. Am Besten wären 1 Gramm pro Liter. Da das aber dem angeschlagenen Filter auch wieder schaden würde, meinte er ich soll erstmal die Hälfte nehmen und dann jede Woche 10 % Teilwasserwechsel. Und auf diese 10 % dann aber ganz normal 1Gramm Salz pro neues Wasser. Dieses Salzlösung soll ich dann auf die entgegengesetzte Seite der Pumpe ins Wasser geben, damit die Bakterien im Filter nicht direkt was in hoher Konzentration davon abbekommen. Wichtig für das Salz wäre nur, dass es auf jeden Fall jodfrei sein muß.

Nun meine Frage:

Ich habe also im real gerade (vor dem Fußballspiel, juhuu...wir haben gewonnen) 6 Kilo so genanntes "Küchensalz" geholt. Da steht drauf "ohne Zusätze". Das müßte ich doch dann jetzt nehmen können, oder? Ich bin mir so unsicher. Denn auch diese 6 Kilo sehen so verdammt viel aus.

Ist das Salz okay?

Bitte bitte erneut um Antwort.

Viele Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

was die abgestorbenen Algen betrifft hat dein Biologe wohl recht,
die abgestorbenen Algen können nun keine Nährstoffe mehr abbauen und verwandeln sich ihrerseit wiederum in Nährstoffe, somit steigen deine Werte anstatt zu sinken.

Das mit dem Salz ist mir neu, aber das mag nichts heissen... 

was mir nur sauer aufstösst ist, dass du bisher viel zeit zur Bekämpfung der Symptome aufwendest, ohne bisher die Ursache gefunden zu haben.
Egal was du in den Teich reinhaust, wenn die wirkung verpufft ist kommt das Problem ja irgendwann mal wieder

Wir sollten uns darauf konzentrieren, die Ursache zu finden und zu beseitigen... aber wann, bei so vielen Fussballspielen im Fernsehen? 

übrigens, wenn ihr weiter so spielt wie gegen Costa Rica, dann wird's nix mit dem WM Titel, ist klar, oder? Wenn ich mir Polen-Ecuador anschaue glaub ich das vorhin war eine andere Sportart 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

hallo doogie,



> Das mit dem Salz ist mir neu, aber das mag nichts heissen...



aufgesalztes wasser mindert spontan die nitritwerte - dat ist richtig >>>>> nur dann schadet es wieder dem filter und wir haben schon wieder nitritüberschuß ......... scheiß spiel  :cry: 

fabian,

erstens muß es kein jodfreies salz sein - das geistert durch die scene ohne jegliches fundament.

*zweitens - jetzt ist schluß mit spielerei    merkst du nicht auch, wie die eine maßnahme die nächste jagt und alles nur verschlimmbessert.  

kein salz rein, keine uvc einschalten>>>>>>>>>> filter nochmal grob reinigen, regelmäßiger teilwasserwechsel - futter 3 tage gar nix und dann wirklich nur ein hauch täglich .......... der filter benötigt zeit zum einlaufen und da mußt du durch das ist das normalste im teichleben was man sich denken kann, wenn algen ist gut wenn nicht ist auch gut. die temp. im wasser passen, jetzt und in 3 wochen ist dein nitritproblem vergessen, ansonsten kannst du deinen filter entsorgen  

wenn du dann noch algen hast werden wir weitersehen .......... aufhören mit egal welchen mittelchen und aufhören sich einen kopf zu machen oder machen zu lassen !!*!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2006)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> *zweitens - jetzt ist schluß mit spielerei    merkst du nicht auch, wie die eine maßnahme die nächste jagt und alles nur verschlimmbessert.  *!!!



Hi!

Na, das __ merk ich schon. Genauso merke ich immer mehr die Verzweiflung in mir hochsteigen. Man muß sich das vorstellen. Da fährt man seit Wochen immer und immer wieder zu diesem Zooladen und lässt sich beraten und das Wasser messen. Und nichts bringt was  :cry: !!!

Einfach nichts zu machen und abwarten... hmmm... eigentlich eine gute Idee. Aber leicht ist das nicht. Zumal die nächsten Fische schon wieder Flecken aufweisen. So fing das bei dem toten Fisch (siehe anderer Thread von mir) auch an. Kurze Zeit später hatte er eine tiefe Wunde und starb dann irgendwann.

Einfach so abzuwarten und Tee zu trinken ist demnach nicht so einfach... Man fühlt sich halt nur so hilflos....

Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

*Moin*

Ja das Problem mit dem grünen Wasser hab isch och gerad. Vermute fast, das liegt an dem kräftigen Temperaturanstieg . Das die Schwebealgen sich so dermaßen vermehren.. :? 

Wieviel Stunden am Tag bekommt dein Teich volle Sonneneinstrahlung ? 

Und was hast du unternommen gegen das grüne Wasser ?

Ich las eben was von Nitrat..hm also bei mir blieb bisher (auch bei ziehmlich grünem wasser und Geruch ) der Nitratgehalt auf dem Teststäbchen weiss, statt rosa. Ich verwende Zeolith und teste gerade Torf.

Irgend ein Bauer hier in der Gegend meinte mal das er sich Torf ins Wasser schmeisst , und das alles andere" Geldmacherrei, Chemie" sei und es nur noch schlimmer machen würde...Aber ich muss das schon gesehen haben um das nachzuvollziehen. 8)  Aber der alte könnte recht haben.

 wirklich spannendes Fussi spiel vorhin..Man hatte den eindruck, das poldi oder saltoklose nicht wirklich dem heimatsland ein tor abjagen wollten. Aber dann dachte sich der Franzos, "was hab ich mit Polen zutun ?".._Zack, Tor _..in der 90`und die menge tobt.
Gruss Orf


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

*moinsen*

Dachte mir, testest auch mal dein Wässerchen auf Inhaltsstoffe..

N0³ = 0 mg/l
N0² = 0 mg/l

GH = 6°d
KH = 5°d
pH = 7.3

Das sind meines erachtens keine besonders aufsehenerregende Werte.  
Aber trotzdem hab ich grünen Federweissen statt __ Wein  

Schwebealgen entziehen dem Wasser den Sauerstoff, demnach immer schön nachts die pumpe laufen lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

*Re: moinsen*

Hallo zusammen.

Also meine Wasserwerte sind immernoch nicht besser  :cry: . So langsam glaube ich, dass mein Filter Schrott ist...

Die Schwebealgen sind übrigens nach dem starken Regenschauern von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag alle wieder weg. Total klar das Wasser, als wenn die nie da waren. Habe ich jedesmal, wenn es so stark regnet. Sobald es warm wird, kommen die aber dann ja wieder.

Aber bevor die nun kommen: was ist denn nun richtig?

Das:


			
				Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Schwebealgen entziehen dem Wasser den Sauerstoff, demnach immer schön nachts die pumpe laufen lassen.



Oder das:


			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> ... ebenfalls total falsch - helfen tun die algen wenn sie da sind - weil sie dann nährstoffe aus dem wasser entziehen - über fotosynthese O² produzieren und somit dem wasser helfen sich selbst zu regulieren.



Bitte klärt einen Neuling auf... (aber nur in Bezug auf diese Frage. Mit dem Anderen kenne ich mich nach 2 Kindern aus   )

Danke und Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

Achso... eins fällt mir noch ein. Passt zwar jetzt nicht so zum Thema, aber kann es sein, dass die Goldfische auch Algen fressen? Die nuckeln immer an Schläuche, Steine, Falten und was weiß ich was. Oder sind da vielleicht Kleinstlebewesen, die die da finden und vernaschen?

Naja, nur mal so nebenbei. Wollte dafür nicht extra nen Thread aufmachen...

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2006)

hallo neuling.



> über fotosynthese


  findet nur am tag statt wenn licht vorhanden ist ............ 


> Schwebealgen entziehen dem Wasser den Sauerstoff, demnach immer schön nachts die pumpe laufen lassen.



und auf diese erklärung bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2006)

Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Schwebealgen entziehen dem Wasser den Sauerstoff, demnach immer schön nachts die pumpe laufen lassen.



bin sicher nicht der begnadetste Botaniker unter uns, aber PRODUZIEREN Pflanzen (Algen) nicht eher Sauerstoff als dass sie ihn verbrauchen?

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo Neuling,

auf dem 1. Bild neben dem Topf ist das eine Muschel?
Mir wurde mal gesagt, daß __ Muscheln wenn sie Sterben (z.B. durch Chem. Hilfsmittel) das Wasser sehr stark belasten(vergiften).

Hast Du Filterbakterien zugesezt?
Wie oft mußt Du z.Zt. Deinen Filter reinigen? 

Alle Pflanzen (auch die Algen) produzieren tagsüber Sauerstoff und in der Nacht verbrauchen sie Sauerstoff.
Der Filter sollte auf jeden Fall immer laufen. 

Ich würde jetzt auch keine Panikaktionen mehr starten. 
Regelmäßig Wasser "auffrischen" am Besten mit Leitungswasser. 
Ich nutze das Teichwasser zum Gartengiesen mit Pumpe und Sprenger
und muss dann sowieso nachfüllen.

Dein Teich sieht sehr "Sonnig" aus, evtl. mit einem Sonnensegel abdunkeln.

Mein Teich ist auch immer leicht trübe. Wasserwerte sind gut, Fischen gehts bestens. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2006)

*Juhuu... Alles wieder in Ordnung!!!*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich weiß, ich habe mich lange nicht mehr zu diesem Thema gemeldet. 

Aber es gibt Positives zu berichten. 

Die Werte sind alle wieder in Ordnung   

Ich weiß nicht genau, was nun der entscheidene Faktor war, aber ich bin einfach sehr froh.

Was ich noch gemacht habe? 

Also, auch wenn die Meinung zum Sinn und Zweck einer UVC-Lampe auseinander driften, so wollte ich nichts unversucht lassen und habe die von meinen Schwiegereltern besorgte UVC-Lampe im Wasserkreislauf integriert (vor dem Filter). Es ist aber keine kleine 9 Watt Lampe, sondern schon eine (zugegebenerweise für meine Teichgröße vielleicht überproportionierte) 40 Watt Lampe. Das Gehäuse ist ca. 1,5 Meter lang in dem das Wasser bestrahlt wird. Ich hatte mich hauptsächlich dazu entschlossen das doch noch zu probieren, weil bis dahin noch 3 Goldfische und 1 __ Shubunkin gestorben sind. Alle hatten diese Wunden wie bei dem ersten toten Fisch und viele sind auch immer um die Stengel der Seerosen geschwommen, als ob sie sich jucken würden. Es sah also neben den schlechten Wasserwerten alles nach __ Parasiten- oder Bakterienbefall aus. Und diese Lampe sollte ja angeblich auch diesen bekämpfen können (worüber die Meinungen ja auch zwiespältig sind).

Wie auch immer: kaum ist das Ding eingebaut, schon war das Wasser innerhalb von 2 Tagen GLASKLAR (das war ja zu erwarten, musste halt nur den Filter danach reinigen). Aber die Fische sind viel munterer und jucken sich nun nicht mehr. Die Schwebealgen sind weg und sollten sie wirklich nachts Sauerstoff verbraucht haben, so tun sie dies nun nicht mehr. 

Apropos Sauerstoff: 4 Luftsteine sind jetzt auch noch im Teich.

Die ganze Technik läuft natürlich rund um die Uhr!

Zusammenfassend: das Wasser ist klar, die Fische gesund, die Wasserwerte sind gut, die Pflanzen wachsen herrlich und überhaupt ist alles so, wie es sein sollte. 

Nur Fadenalgen habe ich momentan WIE SAU. Ich fische die immer mit einem Kunststoffrechen raus. Aber in den nächsten Tagen sind die wieder da. Finde ich aber nicht so tragisch. Solange die Wasserwerte gut sind und die Fische sich wohl fühlen, stören die mich nicht sonderlich. Und was zu viel ist oder wird, hole ich raus.

Ich habe übrigens inzwischen auch Nachwuchs. Zum einen haben sich die __ Stichlinge sehr stark vermehrt und zum anderen habe ich nun den Koi, für den der Teich ja ursprünglich wieder hergestellt wurde. Und da ein Koi ja ein Gesellschaftstier ist und ich Ende letzten Monats Geburtstag hatte, habe ich zu diesem dann noch 2 kleinere dazu bekommen.

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, kann ich von denen ja mal Fotos machen und hier rein stellen (in nem anderen Thread). Müsst Ihr mir nur Bescheid sagen.

Bis dahin fühlt Euch alle gegrüßt und Danke für die viele Hilfe. Fand ich klasse und veranlasst mich dazu Euch hier natürlich treu zu bleiben und vielleicht in Laufe der Zeit meine gesammelten Erfahrungen zum Besten zu geben. Vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal irgendwann jemanden helfen.


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2006)

Hallo Neuling

habe mit sehr viel interesse deine geschichte gelesen.
da kam mir doch so vieles bekannt vor.

so kann ich dich gut verstehen und dir so manches nachempfinden.

ich habe auch dieses jahr mit einem teich angefangen, bzw einen übernommen. der war total grün, da sah man nix mehr. nur ab und zu die fische, wenn sie zum luftschnappen nach oben kamen.

ja, da stand ich nun da mit meinem kurzen hemd. von nix ne ahnung.

schnell kapierte ich, dass da technik her muss.
also installierte ich zwei einfache filter mit uvc und 2 sprudelsteine.

es ging recht flott bis die werte einigermassen stimmten und das wasser klar wurde.

vor einiger zeit habe ich dann zusätzlich zeolith eingesetzt, im filter und in der pflanzzone. muss mal sehen wie das anläuft.

hab jetzt allerdings, nachdem ich zwei kois im wassertank nach innen gebracht habe auch mächtig probs mit nitrit. meine werte gehen gegen 1 und das halte ich für kritisch.
hab dazu einen sep thread laufen und hoffe man kann mir helfen, denn das ist nun wirklich neuland wieder für mich.


----------

